# Tattoo in ear...



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

...my German Shepherd has tattoo in his ear, I was wondering if there is a registry that carries the pet's info from the tattoo. If you look hard you can see it a bit in his right ear, sorry I cut the ear off a bit in the photo.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful dog! Can't help with the tattoo registry but I'm sure someone will answer that one. 

Did notice your choke chain with tags - Please be very very very careful with that. Choke chains really should only be used when walking/training and taken off the dog afterwards. We have seen way too many situations where a dog got snagged on something while in the yard or loose and was hanged.







Tags, although they seem like a good idea for ID just make it more likely because it's an extra thing to get caught. Much better to put the tags on a flat buckle collar and save the chain for training/walking only. Flat collars pose their own risks (there's an active thread about that right now) but are much much safer than a choke chain which can easily function as a noose.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Good to know that! Was thinking to get Bella a choker for walking.

Handsome boy! No clue about tatto, sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This link may help you:
http://www.nwk9.com/tattoos.htm Maybe it is your dogs kennel ID initials, and the litter letter, pups order of birth last #
Good catch, pupresq-worth pointing out!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What does the tattoo say? Many breeders use a similar scheme. Where was the dog born?


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeWhat does the tattoo say? Many breeders use a similar scheme. Where was the dog born?


He was born in Germany but shipped here at 5 weeks old. I believe he was tattooed here by the breeder, I know it is a form of identification. The tattoo says HB5BHC1 and his whelp date is 6/18/05, I was just wondering if there was a central registry for these.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No, unfortunately there isn't one single, central registry for tattoos. 

Though looking at the tattoo number of your dog and the breeder you got the dog from (in another of your posts) it's likely that tattoo may be registered with the United SchH Clubs of America. Your breeder should be able to tell you for certain if his tattoo was registered with any of the different ID registries.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I registered my girl's tattoo with the AKC under "Identification Information" on my dog's record. Their microchips are also input there in addition to Home Again.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SoCal Rebell
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LiesjeWhat does the tattoo say? Many breeders use a similar scheme. Where was the dog born?
> ...


Oh I see. I don't think so. Nikon has to have one too for show and stuff so it's stamped on his pedigree by the WDA. But for help finding him I got a microchip since the shelters around here have no way of looking up tattoos.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Which is too bad, as I know of one locally that was bred/tattoo'd in Italy, came up missing here in MI and never found. I'm sure someone has him, but the tat was his only ID and of course, they can't trace it(probably don't want to find the origional owner anyway) There should be a universal database for this, IMO


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when did you get your dog and from whom did you get it?


----------



## Dozer2010 (Feb 5, 2014)

*tatoo in the right ear.*

I was told that the Tatoo is done by the breeder and that the dogs are from East Germany.(well ,my dog anyway) That they are trained there as well ,as per owner. There is 3 lvls of training which can be taught. there are also groups or organizations with the same breed and origin of GSD that will help in further training of you and your GSD.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Super old thread.

Dogs in the US have them also and training has nothing to do with it.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, this is an old thread. Hard to believe it's back from 2009! Raina has a tattoo in her right ear. It was done by the breeder in Germany before they shipped her to me. I also have her microchipped as there doesn't seem to be any type of registration for tattoos. I do have her tattoo listed on her microchip information as a secondary identifier though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but just to let people know, a lot of microchip companies will let you list your dog's tattoo number on their registration also I think. At least ours did, I think both ResQ and Home Again did IIRC. I also registered my dog's tattoo with AKC-CAR(Companion Animal Recovery) as well as her microchip number with them. 
I was trying to be thorough, because my dog's tattoo number was actually registered wrong (it was listed with the CKC as belonging to another dog in her litter) so I wanted to make sure it was properly registered several places.


----------

